# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  مشاوره برای برنامه ریزی تابستان کنکور 94(تجربی)

## niloofar

با سلام خدمت دوستان کنکوری  من متولد 1368 لیسانس زمین شناسی دارم از دانشگاه پیام نور.در این مقطع زمانی نیاز به یه تغییر اساسی دارم خانواده منو به خوندن ارشد تشویق می کنن ولی من تصمیم گرفتم دوباره کنکور بدم و تو شهر جدید و رشته مورد علاقه ام شانس کار بیشتری داشته باشم.به علت دوری چند ساله نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم.همه کتاب های درسی وکمک آموزشی رو فراهم کردم. می خوام از تابستون شروع کنم پایه رو کار کنم.لطفا دوستان کنکوری برنامه های تابستونه شونو به اشتراک بذارن و منو هم راهنمایی کنن.به شدت به راهنمایی هاتون نیاز دارم.ممنون

----------


## hamed2357

سلام من میگم کنکور تجربی بده با اراده ی قوی
دندون پزشک  شو ضرر نمیکنی یا داروسازی

----------


## niloofar

> سلام من میگم کنکور تجربی بده با اراده ی قوی
> دندون پزشک  شو ضرر نمیکنی یا داروسازی


ممنون از نظرتون ولی لطفا برنامه پیشنهادیتون رو برا تابستون بگین ممنون میشم.

----------


## پویا دقتی

> با سلام خدمت دوستان کنکوری  من متولد 1368 لیسانس زمین شناسی دارم از دانشگاه پیام نور.در این مقطع زمانی نیاز به یه تغییر اساسی دارم خانواده منو به خوندن ارشد تشویق می کنن ولی من تصمیم گرفتم دوباره کنکور بدم و تو شهر جدید و رشته مورد علاقه ام شانس کار بیشتری داشته باشم.به علت دوری چند ساله نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم.همه کتاب های درسی وکمک آموزشی رو فراهم کردم. می خوام از تابستون شروع کنم پایه رو کار کنم.لطفا دوستان کنکوری برنامه های تابستونه شونو به اشتراک بذارن و منو هم راهنمایی کنن.به شدت به راهنمایی هاتون نیاز دارم.ممنون


سلام

 به نظرم تو تابستون دروس پایه به خصوص زیست و شیمی را مطالعه کنین و از مهر در آزمون شرکت کنین و با برنامه اون پیش برین 

سوالی هم داشتین در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## niloofar

> سلام
> 
>  به نظرم تو تابستون دروس پایه به خصوص زیست و شیمی را مطالعه کنین و از مهر در آزمون شرکت کنین و با برنامه اون پیش برین 
> 
> سوالی هم داشتین در خدمتتون هستم


اولا ممنونم از راهنماییتون و یه سوالی دارم بهتر نیست تابستون دروسی که ضعیف هستم مطالعه کنم مثل عربی و ریاضی و فیزیک؟ در ضمن من توانایی شرکت تو آزمون های آزمایشی رو ندارم.فکر کنم فقط بتونم به آزمون های جامع ثبت نام کنم.

----------


## پویا دقتی

> اولا ممنونم از راهنماییتون و یه سوالی دارم بهتر نیست تابستون دروسی که ضعیف هستم مطالعه کنم مثل عربی و ریاضی و فیزیک؟ در ضمن من توانایی شرکت تو آزمون های آزمایشی رو ندارم.فکر کنم فقط بتونم به آزمون های جامع ثبت نام کنم.


ببینین اولویت شما همیشه اول باید زیست بعدش شیمی باشه ...... چرا ؟ ....... چون که 10 درصد پایین زدن زیست با 30 درصد بالا زدن ریاضی هم جبران نمیشه .......... در کنار این دو درس 

میتونین فیزیک و ریاضی قسمت های مهم و پر سوالشو بخونین تو تابستون ...... آزمون هم سنجش ارزون و کمه ..... خیلی خوبه که شرکت کنین ......... اگرم تمایل داشته باشین میتونین تو طرح

 آموزش عربی ما شرکت کنین ..... برای شما تخفیف ویژه هم قائل هستیم

بازم سوالی داشتین در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## hamed2357

> ببینین اولویت شما همیشه اول باید زیست بعدش شیمی باشه ...... چرا ؟ ....... چون که 10 درصد پایین زدن زیست با 30 درصد بالا زدن ریاضی هم جبران نمیشه .......... در کنار این دو درس 
> 
> میتونین فیزیک و ریاضی قسمت های مهم و پر سوالشو بخونین تو تابستون ...... آزمون هم سنجش ارزون و کمه ..... خیلی خوبه که شرکت کنین ......... اگرم تمایل داشته باشین میتونین تو طرح
> 
>  آموزش عربی ما شرکت کنین ..... برای شما تخفیف ویژه هم قائل هستیم
> 
> بازم سوالی داشتین در خدمتتون هستم


کاملا اشتباه هست لطفا اینجا رو کامل بخونید

توضیحات تراز و شدت تاثیر دروس (لطفا تا آخر بخونید)

جهت برنامه نیز اینجا را دانلود کنین

مشاوره

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

فرض کنید میانگین ریاضی کشور : ۱۰
 میانگین شیمی کشور : ۳۰
 مریم : ریاضی ۸۰ زده و شیمی ۴۰
 زهرا : ریاضی ۴۰ و شیمی ۸۰ زده
 تراز ریاضی مریم :  مربع اختلاف ۸۰ و ۱۰ که میشه ۴۹۰۰
 تراز شیمی مریم : مربع اختلاف ۴۰ و۳۰ که میشه ۱۰۰
 تراز ریاضی زهرا :  مربع اختلاف ۴۰ و ۱۰ که میشه ۹۰۰
 تراز شیمی زهرا :مربع اختلاف ۸۰ و ۳۰ که میشه ۲۵۰۰
 ضریب شمی ۳ و ریاضی ۲ هست در زیرگروه پزشکی و دندا
 تازه در زیرگروه دارو که ریاضی یکه تاز هست
 مریم : ۴۹۰۰*۲ +۱۰۰*۳=۱۰۱۰۰
 زهرا :۹۰۰*۲+۲۵۰۰*۳=۹۳۰۰
 وضع کی بهتره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 مریم- دیدید؟؟ تراز یعنی این
 ضریب شیمی زیاده اما ریاضی درسته ضریبش کمه اما ترازش زیاده
 آخه ریاضی بالا یک چیز دیگه هست- نه فقط ریاضی هر درسی که میانگین پایینی داره
 به همین دلیل است که اختلاف ۹۰از ۸۰ بیشتر از اختلاف ۸۰ از ۷۰ هست چرا؟؟؟
 فرض کنید میانگین یک درسی ۲۵ هست
 تراز درصد ۷۰-۸۰-۹۰ را حساب کنید بعد اختلافهارو مقایسه کنید
 درضمن من روش ساده اش رو گفتم که بفهمید تراز واقعی پیچیده تره
عربی هم یکم بالا زدنش تراز میاره به ضریب 2 کمش نگاه نکنین


مریم : زیست 70    ریاضی 40
زهرا : زیست 60     ریاضی 55
شک نکنید نفر دوم جلوتر هست در زیرگروه 1
در زیرگروه 2 خیلی جلوتر!!!
تراز ضرب و جمع ساده نیست که یک مدرس عربی انجام بده
با نرم افزارهای پیچیده ریاضی حساب کردم اینجوریه

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

آقای hamed 2357 عزیز ... همه چی خوب بود جز حرفای آخرت...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

مشاورای عزیز نمیتونن تراز دروس رو مشخص کنن...
فرمولهای محاسبه ی تراز به اطلاعاتی نیازداره که فقط در اختیار سازمان سنجش هست...
فقط میشه میزان تاثیر دروس رو بررسی کرد ... که این امر هم در هر کنکور و در هر رشته و در هر زیرگروه و ... متفاوته...
بطور کلی دروس ریاضی و عربی تاثیرشون چشم گیره ... 
اما باز هم همه چیز به درصد دیگر دروس ، میزان پاسخدهی دیگر شرکت کننده ها ، زیر گروه و... بستگی داره ...

----------


## sina

> کاملا اشتباه هست لطفا اینجا رو کامل بخونید
> 
> توضیحات تراز و شدت تاثیر دروس (لطفا تا آخر بخونید)
> 
> جهت برنامه نیز اینجا را دانلود کنین
> 
> مشاوره
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> ...



فوق العاده بود!خوشمان امد.....
علمی و حساب شده

ی نکته دیگه ک من باید اضافه کنم ریاضی رو راحت میشه بالا 80 زد ولی زیست نه!

مثه امسال ک خیلیا ب امید زیست اومده بودن اما سر جلسه "کله پا"شدن!درحالیکه ریاضی مثه هرسال خوب بود سوالاش و اگر ب ریاضی اهمیت میدادن میتونست جبران کنه کمبود زیستشون رو....


Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## niloofar

> کاملا اشتباه هست لطفا اینجا رو کامل بخونید
> 
> توضیحات تراز و شدت تاثیر دروس (لطفا تا آخر بخونید)
> 
> جهت برنامه نیز اینجا را دانلود کنین
> 
> مشاوره
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> ...


خوب با این وضع من تابستون باید بیشتر چه درسایی رو بخونم؟ ریاضی زیست فیزیک شیمی.اینطوری که همش خونده میشه؟ راستی من پیش بخونم یا نه؟ تاریخ ادبیات چی؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> ببینین اولویت شما همیشه اول باید زیست بعدش شیمی باشه ...... چرا ؟ ....... چون که 10 درصد پایین زدن زیست با 30 درصد بالا زدن ریاضی هم جبران نمیشه .......... در کنار این دو درس 
> 
> میتونین فیزیک و ریاضی قسمت های مهم و پر سوالشو بخونین تو تابستون ...... آزمون هم سنجش ارزون و کمه ..... خیلی خوبه که شرکت کنین ......... اگرم تمایل داشته باشین میتونین تو طرح
> 
>  آموزش عربی ما شرکت کنین ..... برای شما تخفیف ویژه هم قائل هستیم
> 
> بازم سوالی داشتین در خدمتتون هستم


آقا پویا با این که دوستان با شما اختلاف نظر دارن بازم متشکرم 
میخواستم بپرسم من تابستون فقط قواعد عربی  رو با لغات بخونم تست رو از مهر ماه شروع کنم دیشب نگا میکردم هیچی یادم نمونده! :-(

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> خوب با این وضع من تابستون باید بیشتر چه درسایی رو بخونم؟ ریاضی زیست فیزیک شیمی.اینطوری که همش خونده میشه؟ راستی من پیش بخونم یا نه؟ تاریخ ادبیات چی؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> آقا پویا با این که دوستان با شما اختلاف نظر دارن بازم متشکرم 
> میخواستم بپرسم من تابستون فقط قواعد عربی  رو با لغات بخونم تست رو از مهر ماه شروع کنم دیشب نگا میکردم هیچی یادم نمونده! :-(


دروس یکی از پایه ها + پیش 1

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> خوب با این وضع من تابستون باید بیشتر چه درسایی رو بخونم؟ ریاضی زیست فیزیک شیمی.اینطوری که همش خونده میشه؟ راستی من پیش بخونم یا نه؟ تاریخ ادبیات چی؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> آقا پویا با این که دوستان با شما اختلاف نظر دارن بازم متشکرم 
> میخواستم بپرسم من تابستون فقط قواعد عربی  رو با لغات بخونم تست رو از مهر ماه شروع کنم دیشب نگا میکردم هیچی یادم نمونده! :-(


ترجیحا دروس تحلیلی رو بخونید و حفظیا رو فعلا ...

----------


## پویا دقتی

آقا پویا با این که دوستان با شما اختلاف نظر دارن بازم متشکرم 
میخواستم بپرسم من تابستون فقط قواعد عربی  رو با لغات بخونم تست رو از مهر ماه شروع کنم دیشب نگا میکردم هیچی یادم نمونده! :-([/quote]

برا عربی خوندن لغت لازم نیست ........ شما اول قواعد رو بخونین بعد تست های سال های گذشته رو حل کنین ....... با همراه من تماس بگیرین راهنماییتون میکنم چی کار کنین

----------


## hamed2357

شما باید همه ی دروس را از تابستون بخونید.

----------


## DarusazeAyandeh

سلام من امسال کنکور دادم و از اختصاصیا فقط زیست و شیمی رو خونده بودم ولی نمی خوام اشتباهمو یه بار دیگه تکرار کنم و از ریاضی و فیزیک هیچی یادم نمونده میشه کمکم کنین؟و از کلاس ها و مشاوره های اشتباه لطمه خوردم و اینکه بگین به طور متوسط در هفته درسها رو چند ساعت بخونم و میتونم درصد های کنکورمو بگم

----------


## unemployed

سلام دوستان.
من برای زیست به نظر شما وقت میکنم از روی تانک تست و هم زیست جامع گاج تست بزنم؟

----------

